# Es posible, amigo lector, que usted mismo sea una mujer (concordancia)



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Tengo una frase (que es una traducción) cuya concordancia me genera dudas:

*Es posible, simpático amigo lector, que usted mismo sea una mujer.*

Quiero aclarar, en todo caso, que en el original (francés), salvo 'amigo lector', palabras que sí pueden cambiar de género (pero que en este caso, al ser un llamado general, deberían mantenerse tal cual), los otros adjetivos son invariables.

Y que por supuesto, el que me está complicando la vida es 'mismo', adjetivo invariable en francés.

La pregunta concreta es la siguiente:

Pese a que me suena muy raro, aunque la frase comience en masculino, ¿debo poner 'usted misma sea una mujer'?


----------



## ukimix

No entiendo bien la ingerencia del francés en esto: ¿dices que las otras palabras, dintintas a 'mismo', no se pueden cambiar para no traicionar el original francés?

Si es así, yo lo dejaría tal cual está. Un caso semejante sería este: supongamos que sabemos de las acciones de un pasajero cuyo sexo no conocemos; entonces podríamos decir algo como: _Es posible que este pasajero, decidido e iracundo como está, sea una mujer. _No cambiaría por 'decidida' e 'iracudna' aunque hable de la posibilidad de que sea mujer, pues no estoy seguro de eso y cabe que sea hombre. En términos lingüísticos, el genero de los determinantes y adjetivos lo pone el término determinado: 'pasajero' en este caso y 'usted' en el caso de la consulta.


----------



## totor

No, Ukimix, disculpa si no quedó claro.

Lo que quise decir es que, en francés, las palabras 'simpático' y 'mismo' son invariables, lo cual, en francés, no implicaría ningún cambio de género en la concordancia.

La duda se presenta sólo en castellano.


----------



## ukimix

Ah, ok. Mi opinión es la misma que expresé. Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Yo optaría por una modulación:

Es posible que entre quienes amablemente leen estas líneas haya mujeres y que usted sea una de ellas.


----------



## Ushuaia

swift said:


> Yo optaría por una modulación:
> 
> Es posible que entre quienes amablemente leen estas líneas haya mujeres y que usted sea una de ellas.



Concuerdo. Hoy por hoy, "que usted mismo sea (una) mujer" suena como una patada... en los ovarios, claro está.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

totor said:


> *Es posible, simpático amigo lector, que usted mismo sea una mujer.*


A mí, al contrario que a Ushuaia, no me suena mal ni me molesta.


----------



## Namarne

totor said:


> *Es posible, simpático amigo lector, que usted mismo sea una mujer.*


A mí la frase me suena perfecta en cuanto a la concordancia de género, simpático amigo Totor.  
(En cuanto al "même", si es que conviene traducirlo, al imaginar la frase en francés yo lo leo en masculino, porque determina a "vous, ami lecteur").


----------



## totor

A mí también me suena como una patada, como tan refinadamente dijo mi compatriota Ushuaia  .

Y me gusta la propuesta de José:


swift said:


> Es posible que entre quienes amablemente leen estas líneas haya mujeres y que usted sea una de ellas.


a la que sólo le haría un pequeño cambio:

Es posible que entre mis amables lectores haya mujeres, y que usted sea una de ellas.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Es posible que entre mis amables lectores haya mujeres, y que usted sea una de ellas


No propuse esa redacción porque se pierde la idea de que el simpático amigo lector es quien tiene el texto frente a sí en ese momento.


----------



## totor

Pero se gana en fluidez, mi simpático José (parafraseando a Namarne).


----------



## ukimix

Vuelvo, de todos modos, a la oración consultada. La oración *Es posible, simpático amigo lector, que usted misma sea una mujer* (o, colocando el sujeto delante: *Que usted misma sea una mujer, simpatico amigo lector, debe ser posible*) es incorrecta. Si la oración formula una posibilidad en la circunstancia en que desconocemos el sexo del referente de 'usted' (no se trata de una metáfora o de la descripción de un trans: *Que tú, linda, seas mujer es posible*), el género del determinante 'mismo/a' _debe dejar abierta tal posibilidad_, y eso es algo que, en español, desafortunadamente si se quiere, sólo lo puede hacer el género gramatical masculino. El género gramatical femenino no tiene esa funcionalidad. Así, lo correcto sería: *Que usted mismo sea una mujer es posible* (quitando el inciso).

Y que conste que estoy de acuerdo con lo del lenguaje inclusivo y la idea de que el lenguaje tiene incorporadas mitologías que también nos definen.

También me parece que la versión más corta de totor gana en fluidez, y, creo, no se pierde la idea de que el amigo lector es quien tiene el texto al frente: si el lector no estuviese leyendo no estaría siendo interpelado.


----------



## totor

ukimix said:


> La oración *Es posible, simpático amigo lector, que usted misma sea una mujer* (o, colocando el sujeto delante: *Que usted misma sea una mujer, simpatico amigo lector, debe ser posible*) es incorrecta.


Básicamente —y al margen de que finalmente me quede con la variación de la propuesta de José—, precisamente a lo que dice ukimix apuntaba este hilo: saber cuál era la concordancia correcta.

¡Gracias a todos por sus aportes  !


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Pero se gana en fluidez, mi simpático José (parafraseando a Namarne).


Y tenés toda la boca llena de razón, Víctor.  Pero, al hablar de sus amables lectores, se está refiriendo a los de toda época y de cualquiera de sus trabajos; en el original, se está dirigiendo al lector de ese texto específico. Ahora bien, es cierto que al final se recoge esa interpelación.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Ahora bien, es cierto que al final se recoge esa interpelación.


Sí, señor  .


----------



## Lurrezko

No quisiera alargar el hilo, pero parece que el autor da por supuesto que entre sus lectores hay mujeres y en esa frase se dirige específicamente a ellas. ¿Por qué no aludirlas directamente en femenino?

_También puede suceder, simpátic*a* amig*a* lector*a*, que es usted misma sea una mujer._

Un saludo


----------



## kakapadaka

Pues a mí me pareció al principio que esta es la idea. Hacer que la frase sea un tanto sorprendente y retorcida. _Usted mismo puede ser una mujer_ me hace sonreír y la gracia surge del contraste entre "lector" (gramaticalmente masculino) y "mujer", como para que nadie pueda acusar que el autor esté discriminando a las mujeres.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ya me disculparán el inciso, pero la frase original me recuerda a la anécdota de un famoso programa televisivo norteamericano en el que invitaban a famosos para hacerles preguntas de cultura general. Una vez invitaron a Vincent Price, famoso por su ingenio, y le preguntaron:

- Según las estadísticas, el insomnio no afecta por igual a hombres y mujeres. Usted no puede dormir por la noche, ¿qué es más probable que sea, hombre o mujer?

A lo que respondió:

- Eso es precisamente lo que me quita el sueño.

Quiero decir que, a mis oídos, el original suena a_ es posible que ud. sea una mujer y no lo sepa._

Un saludo


----------



## totor

Como dije ya, en primer lugar sólo los sustantivos se pueden cambiar EN EL ORIGINAL ('amigo' y 'lector').

Ningún adjetivo de los mencionados en la frase tiene género en francés, entre ellos 'simpático', Lurrezko.

Pero además, Houellebecq (que es el autor), hace un juego con esa cuestión ambivalente de la misoginia.

Por ejemplo, la continuación de la frase dice textualmente:

No se preocupe, son cosas que pasan.

Pero aquí lo importante es que se está invocando a todos los lectores, y esa ambivalencia está también en la posibilidad de que alguno de sus simpáticos lectores sea una mujer.


----------



## Lurrezko

Perfecto. La opción de Swift (o tu variación) es la mejor en ese caso. Disculpas por alargar el hilo inútilmente.

Un saludo


----------



## totor

Ya que lo alargamos (nada inútilmente), vamos a alargarlo un post más.

Me encantó la réplica de Vincent Price.


----------



## Lurrezko

totor said:


> Ya que lo alargamos (nada inútilmente), vamos a alargarlo un post más.
> 
> Me encantó la réplica de Vincent Price.



Siempre me gustó esa anécdota.


----------



## flljob

Solo para recordarles lo que se ha dicho unas novecientasl cuatrocientas doce veces: en español, el género no marcado es el masculino.

Saludos


----------



## francisgranada

En mi opinión si *simpático amigo lector *(formalmente masculino) corresponde exactamente al texto original francés (_lecteur_, masculino), hay que traducir así, independientemente del sexo del lector. De consecuencia, la única solución gramaticalmente correcta me parece  *usted mismo*, visto que se refiere al mencionado lector.


----------



## totor

Nunca me gustaron las traducciones literales, francis; pero, como tú mismo lo dices, es cuestión de opiniones.


----------



## francisgranada

totor said:


> Nunca me gustaron las traducciones literales, ...


Tampoco a mí, pero en este caso concreto me parece la solución adecuada.  Como dices, es solo una opinión personal.


----------



## Namarne

En todo caso algunos entendimos que la pregunta era por la concordancia, totor, no por una traducción.


----------



## totor

Por supuesto, Jordi, era por la concordancia (como dije en mi post # 13), pero cuando José propuso un cambio en la formulación, a mí se me ocurrió otra posibilidad, y así siguió…  .


----------



## Gabriel

totor said:


> A mí también me suena como una patada, como tan refinadamente dijo mi compatriota Ushuaia  .
> 
> Y me gusta la propuesta de José:
> 
> a la que sólo le haría un pequeño cambio:
> 
> Es posible que entre mis amables lectores haya mujeres, y que usted sea una de ellas.


Pero no resolvés (del todo) el conflicto, a llamar "lectores" a un grupo que (posiblemente) incluye mujeres, a una de las cuales te estás dirigiendo en forma directa y personal.

A mí no me molesta, pero tampoco me molestaba la original.

Ahora, a los que se dirigen a un público y necesitan hablar de "compañeros y compañeras, gerentes y gerentas, presidentes y presidentas, y a todos y todas los y las presentes y presentas", seguramente les va a molestar. (Yo conozco a una que se va en diciembre)

A diferencia de "lectores", "quienes leen estas líneas" (que vendría a ser la definición) es neutro e invariable.


----------



## totor

Ninguna traducción es perfecta, mi estimado Gabriel, porque el traductor, entre diferentes opciones, debe elegir una sobre la base de cierta cantidad de criterios diferentes (fidelidad, fluidez, sensibilidad, y así de seguido…), que a veces se oponen unos a otros, pero que él debe compatibilizar entre sí.

La traducción es una reescritura.


----------



## Xiscomx

totor said:


> Tengo una frase (que es una traducción) cuya concordancia me genera dudas:
> 
> *Es posible, simpático amigo lector, que usted mismo sea una mujer.*
> 
> La pregunta concreta es la siguiente:
> Pese a que me suena muy raro, aunque la frase comience en masculino, ¿debo poner 'usted misma sea una mujer'?


No, no deberías poner 'misma' en femenino, la frase es perfecta sintáctica y semánticamente. El vocablo 'mismo' hace referencia al 'simpático amigo lector'. Como ya se ha comentado 'lector' aquí es de género neutro.

Quizás mejorara el texto, ya que de traducciones literales hablamos, con un simple cambio de residencia del 'sea':

*Es posible, simpático amigo lector, que sea usted mismo una mujer.*

Salud.
*
*


----------



## totor

El gravísimo problema, Xiscomx, y la fuente de todos mis afanes, penurias y alegrías (a veces también) es que no hablamos de


Xiscomx said:


> traducciones literales


sino de traducciones literarias  .


----------



## Gabriel

totor said:


> Ninguna traducción es perfecta, mi estimado Gabriel, porque el traductor, entre diferentes opciones, debe elegir una sobre la base de cierta cantidad de criterios diferentes (fidelidad, fluidez, sensibilidad, y así de seguido…), que a veces se oponen unos a otros, pero que él debe compatibilizar entre sí.
> 
> La traducción es una reescritura.


Lo sé. Lo que pasa es que no le encuentro méritos relativos, bajo ninguno de los criterios, a "Es posible que entre mis amables lectores haya mujeres, y que usted sea una de ellas" frente a "Es posible, simpático amigo lector, que usted mismo sea una mujer."

Si el sexismo es lo que te preocupa, deberías usar "quienes leen".
Si la gramática es lo que te preocupaba, por la concordancia, creo que hay bastante consenso en este foro de que no hay problemas en este sentido.
Si es la fidelidad, supongo que la original gana con los ojos cerrados.
Si es otra cuestión de estilo lo que te preocupa (fluidez, sonoridad, estilo poético...), bueno, ese ya es otro punto. No parece ser ese el motivo de tu consulta y en todo caso a mí la original me parece más linda.


----------



## totor

Gabriel said:


> a mí la original me parece más linda.


Como ya dije,


totor said:


> es cuestión de opiniones.


----------



## Dwagon

Hola. Por defecto en el español creo que se usa el masculino cuando el sexo de la persona no está definido de forma explícita o cuando hay un grupo mixto.

Un grupo de hombres y mujeres son "ellos", usando el masculino, y no "ellas".

Al decir "lector" se puede generalizarlo de la misma forma, es decir que tanto un hombre como una mujer puede estar leyendo y sólo se diría "lectora" cuando hay una certeza de que la persona leyendo es mujer. Pero si vas a decir "*Es posible, simpático amigo lector, que usted mismo sea una mujer." *creo que eso establece con anterioridad que el lector ES HOMBRE, pues de repente cabe la posibilidad de que hayas estado equivocado y que en realidad sea mujer. La palabra "lector" en ese caso no es neutra ni general.

Si nunca te has dirigido al lector por sexo, entonces permanece como "lector" (neutro) y la frase "es posible que sea mujer" sería errónea, porque ya está establecida la neutralidad del lector. Pero si ya existía la idea de que era hombre, entonces la frase sí tendría sentido, porque había una certeza de que el lector era hombre y ahora cabe la duda de que tal vez sea mujer.

Espero tenga sentido. 

Editado: la cuestión específica aquí es si previamente existe o no certeza del sexo del lector.


----------



## totor

Dwagon said:


> la cuestión específica aquí es si previamente existe o no certeza del sexo del lector.


Evidentemente no, Dwagon, ya que el mismo autor dice: 'es posible' (con lo cual elimina toda certeza).

Y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## APdlF

Disfruté mucho leyendo esta entrada.



Dwagon said:


> "*Es posible, simpático amigo lector, que usted mismo sea una mujer."*



Está bien escrito y tiene un significado sujeto a la interpretación. Quién sabe si esa lectura está orientada a los hombres y les pone en cuestión su "sexualidad" en sentido figurado.


----------



## Dwagon

totor y APdlf: sí, eso pensé en un primer momento, sólo quería delirar un rato sobre el tema, nada más. 

¡Y gracias por la bienvenida!


----------



## totor

Y ya que hicimos una, haremos dos:

¡Bienvenida también para ti, Apdlf!


----------

